# Wooo car is sorta fixed!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha ya! My step dad came by and worked on my car a bit. Hammered out the breaks. I have drum style breaks! I learned something new today. haha 

Got a leaky rubber thing that goes between the fuel in part and the gas tank but I'll go hit up nappa and see if they have it. 

Just a happy mini rant since everything has been soooo crazy lately.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

most fuel filters are located in the gas tanks, while changing the gasket between the gas lines and the tank you should prob replace the filter as well...it's a little more convenient than having to drop the tank again at a later date...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Not only our fish tanks need to have their filters replaced from time to time, lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea.. I'll see if I can ask.. My neighbor is kind enough to do the labour for me or I would get nothing done. I have reached my limit for this cash pit haha :3

need to get a van soon


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Yea.. I'll see if I can ask.. My neighbor is kind enough to do the labour for me or I would get nothing done. I have reached my limit for this cash pit haha :3
> 
> need to get a van soon


You know you waaaaannnnnnaaait!! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/528809109/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! thats too cute


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

your car always has issues.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> LOL!!!! thats too cute


I do hope you got the reference to that photo. If not then another hint 'Curses, foiled again. I would have gotten away if it wasn't for you meddling kids'.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Scoooooby doooo, where are you?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> Scoooooby doooo, where are you?


Ruuuurooooorooooooooooooo!! Scooby snacks! XD XD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL sunstar.. its actually a different car since I have seen you last. Ha. :3


----------

